# Hello, Everyone.



## CuteDarkandSweet (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm actually so happy to be on Halloween Forum, and actually, I have my own blog on Tumblr, and I would love to say that I will be starting to blog here a little bit also. Im going to have to read the rules again to this forum, as I think I have broken some already by accident and I really hope that none of this will affect me on this forum. 

Some things you should know about me before I start the blog is:

15/Genderfluid / Homoromantic Asexual/ Single

 Welcome to my Blog! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; This is where people like me will see what they like. I like to dance, draw, design and be creative. I like most Disney movies and rides, including Small World. I have a brief history with Spirit Halloween and as you may have guessed it by looking at some of the posts I made, I am OBSESSED with Halloween and everything similar to it. I am specially obsessed with everything that is Spirit Halloween related, because as you may have guessed it, I love Jack. Not in a romantic manner but in a manner that I could do anything to speak with him on Facebook. I also really love gag studios and I love to RP ( I know this isn't deviantart) so if you love to rp, just message me and we could rp about spirit or other props. The only character that I don't do is Jack, because he specifically belongs to Spirit, therefore, I cannot rp with him even with their permission.

 If I message something twice, it is not because I am trying to break the rules. Sometimes my iPad or computer glitches up and I cant help myself. 

 Please no rude comments on my threads  



&#59916;


----------

